# Hey stand between these targets while I shoot FA from the hip!



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm all for confidence building live fire drills, but this is just stupid...


----------



## CQB (Jun 4, 2014)

Noice....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 4, 2014)

Holy shit, this dude is taking hostage taker shots with 12g buck...WTF?


----------



## Sendero (Jun 4, 2014)

Just wow.

In other news, hostage was shot in the face with buckshot, by police in Central America.  Police offer says "It was part of my psychological training, I just soot fast."


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't hable the language, were the subtitles accurate or a piss take?


----------



## x SF med (Jun 4, 2014)

Stupid is as stupid does, that's what momma always said...  and in this case, it's way beyond stupid.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 4, 2014)

Can you even imagine taking a 12g wad to the face/eye, much less a couple of .30 caliber pellets?  Fuck me, you have to be one stupid mofo to stand there and let someone take shots right next to your head, with buck shot of all things...never mind the moron doing the shooting (teaching)  negligent death just waiting to happen.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 4, 2014)

JAB said:


> Can you even imagine taking a 12g wad to the face/eye...



Honestly, I can't. However, if he was to get one...he certainly earned it.  

Survival of the fittest -- dumbest -- is still alive and well.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 5, 2014)

That's how we roll at my shop. You guys are just risk averse pussies.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 5, 2014)

"Hostage" what hostage? He was in on it sir...

Or

No sir, we done this hundreds of times. Its perfectly safe and if Joe Bob would've  stopped f'ing moving he would still be here today...:whistling:


----------



## pardus (Jun 5, 2014)

That is fucking retarded. On top of that, the guy shooting didn't raise the barrel at all when he transitioned after all his big talk.


----------



## AWP (Jun 6, 2014)

Not too shabby. Keep up the good work.
Regards,
James "Parking Brake" Yeager


----------



## usmcvet (Jul 27, 2014)

Pardus I was thinking the same time. Fucking stupid!  And where was the raising the bbl bullshit he promised.


----------



## HE_OFFICER (Jul 28, 2014)

Uuuuuh, wow.  And I was scared shooting with other Air Force officers in the same direction .


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 30, 2014)

Fuck that!


----------

